

Ask HN: Is firebase prices are expensive? - umurgdk

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.firebase.com&#x2F;pricing.html<p>I was thinking about how to be if I use firebase as my backend. It really looks cool to me. But Im confused about prices. What do you guys think about prices on the list. Are they normal for connections they handling?
======
adrianlee
I think it's relatively reasonable. At least it's not based off of month
active users but concurrent users at any given time. 50 concurrent users is
good to start off with and $150 for 750 users is reasonable at a business
standpoint. 750 concurrent users would translate to over 1 million monthly
visits according to their stats (In our experience, 1 concurrent corresponds
to roughly 1,400 monthly visits.)

